# Lets see those Standardbreds :)



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Friendly bump *


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Gorgeous horse, congratulations! Why not post pictures of your other horse?


----------



## Gimme A Dream (Aug 21, 2008)

My filly is a Standardbred, Woodmere Frilifili. She is in my horses section. I adore her but I guess I'm not the only one because I regularly have to tell people, particularly racehorse owners that my Frilly is not for sale.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

She's gorgeous


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

cant believe i missed this thread before... here we go


Sumaturo- 7yr old pacing mare (shes not very pretty, i know)




















Talbotwesternflame- 6yr old pacing gelding


















LaDon Belle- 2yr old pacing filly


























Poor Doc Hall- weanling trotting colt


















Slim N Fit N - 12yr old pacing broodmare


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Dynamo Jin -yearling pacing filly


























Stan O Polka- 5yr old pacing gelding


















Celebrity Mistress- 5yr old trotting mare










Call Foward- 7yr old trotting broodmare











We also have Armbro Atlas, Mericle Freeluck, Big Z Terror, Savannah's Star, Carscot Max, and O Peppy Boy... but i dont have any pics of them yet...



and my babies i dont have anymore 

Almagro N - 7yr old pacing gelding, and the love of my life










































Hopedale Jive- 5yr old trotting mare- the horse who tought me the most patience EVER


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

AlmagroN said:


> Sumaturo- 7yr old pacing mare (shes not very pretty, i know)


i hope you were kidding when you said she isnt that pretty, she is gorgeous, !

Everyone else has gorgeous Standardbreds too ! i would love to take them all !


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Always love to show off Crow 
Lovely horses all of you, love to see nice standies 

































Ok I'll stop now ^^
Bred trotter (all swedish horses are) but gaits anyway  He has too many gaits..xD


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Here is my first Standardbred, a rescue mare. We haven't had her look so she looks shabby but here she is none the less:


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

geez i can see the halter marks on their heads from that faw away. thats so sad :-(


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I've owned numerous NZ Standardbreds over the past seven years, and am a huge advocate for the breed (yes I'll admit I'm breed biased, but would never turn down a horse that is suitable to my needs despite its breed). 

Here are some photos of the lovely horses I've had in my life  

*Bailey* - 12y.o 14.2hh mahogany bay mare. Had her for 6yrs, just sold her this March. My first pony.











*April* - 18y.o 15.1hh dark chestnut mare. Sold her in 2007, but may be getting her back soon! She taught me so much <3











*Evo* - 12y.o 16.1hh dark bay gelding. Currently for sale as he has expressive movement and when I return to riding it'll just be too big. But he's my boy and I adore him to bits!!!


































*Honey* - upcoming 6y.o dark chestnut mare. Got her last year... she's my forever horse - love my baby girl to bits. Can't wait to get back up on her and continue teaching her the ins and outs of being a riding pony!































Please excuse the fencing in some photos - they were taken earlier this year and have since been improved 
Loving all the pics!!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

my broodmare is NZ bred. do you know anything bout the NZ standardbred racing tattoos? she has her NZ and American, but obviously we cant understand what the NZ means.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Almagron: Yes I do... the brand is on her right neck, correct? The top line should have three symbols and the bottom line should have four. The top line should read two symbols and then a "Z" - indicating she is NZ born. The symbols revert into a number code.

Here's the brand code:











If you can get the numbers (or a clear photo of the neck/brand) I can go onto the website and get all her info if you like?


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks! her tattoo come out as

95Z
0709

her name is Slim N Fit N (i dont know if you guys use the N over there, or if its just tagged on when they come here so we know theyre from there. the aussies have A at the end of their names here too)

if you want to check her out, go ahead. im curious to see what you find. i dont know how long she raced over there, or if she did, or how good she was. but when she came here they payed good money for her, and she was **** good.  and shes a GREAT mother!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful horses! This is my boy Levi, aka Black Shoals 16.1hh 7yo. He just came from the track.

Excuse his mud he sure does love it


----------



## Paiges Golden Ticket (Nov 30, 2009)

ive broken in & re-schooled several standardbreds over the past 5years.. love them, they are so willing to learn new things  i wouldn't own one again though, they are not built for what i want to do 

Heres my first horse, Mr Ed AKA Eddy. 16.2, dark bay gelding, 10years old now.. Got him as a 7year old to brake in, kept him for myself!! haha. When i sold him, he was showjumping 80-90cms, schooling 1.10/1.20m, schooling novice/elementary dressage and winning & placing in prelim dressage. He was awesome


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

This is Butler's Oscar. He's a NZ bred pacer. He raced in NZ and Australia before coming to the US. He was retired sound from racing at age 14 and won about $400,000 in his career. After his retirement, he fell on hard times until a friend of my mom found him and nursed him back to health. Unfortunately, he is now totally blind, but he still gets around well.


----------



## starlightlady (Dec 4, 2009)

I just joined the forum and I've been looking through the thread posts. My family owns one horse.....a Standardbred mare named Star. She's an older horse we acquired from a rescue organization. In her younger years she was a harness race horse and a brood mare. Now she enjoys a life of leisure.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

This is my 9 y/o ex pacer Lisa's Power (But I call him Java :wink
He's been off the track since he broke his leg when he was 4. He's such a sweet boy, but maybe he isn't right for a first horse! Haha. I'm having a bit of trouble getting him to trot under saddle. I've had him for 4 months.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Why trot when you can gait? x)

If you can, try trotting by going on narrow circles and push his shoulder out of balance. It works on Crow. Not a pretty transition but he gets the trot and usually keep it once he has it, so I can praise him, let him trot on a straight line or wider circle and do it all over again.. at the moment I'm focusing only on the gait but when the gait works I figure I'll teach him a voice command for trot by pushing him off balance as I described, and just say the word at the same time untill he gets it


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Haha I'll try that!

I don't like riding at the pace, I don't like the rocking back and forth feeling and I find it a bit uncomfortable. :-(


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

I dont own any but here are some of my favs i have worked with =D
Genius - 10yo trotter by Sundon, 24wins







\

Sly Flyin - retired pacer by Sands a Flyin 29 wins









Just An Excuse - sadly passed away, 17 wins from 39 starts winning over 1mill









And my Alltime fav...
The Man himself - exp to Aus =( 
No pics but here is a video of his 1st start =D
HRNZ infohorse http://www.hrnz.co.nz


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

JavaLover said:


> Haha I'll try that!
> 
> I don't like riding at the pace, I don't like the rocking back and forth feeling and I find it a bit uncomfortable. :-(


Psssst, that's why you teach him to rack


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I've found that with horses that pace under saddle, the best thing you can use is a bit of patience (okay, a lot lol), and make sure your signals/aids are clear. It's important not to allow the SB to pace because the longer you allow it, the more easier it is for them to think "well, this is what I'm meant to do here". The best thing is to ask for the trot and if he/she paces, go immediately back to walk. Try asking again. Sometimes it feels like a moot practise, but it does work. I would be cautious about the narrow circle exercise unless the horse is balanced under saddle. As I've only worked with green SBs that pace, none of them have been balanced enough to attempt to hold themselves and me up on a tight circle. I've been lucky as my gelding has never paced under saddle once on me (I've had him since he was unbroken), and my mare only paced in excitement when I was teaching her to canter... in which was quickly snipped in the bud, and I made sure my aids were clear. However this practise DID work on my first SB mare, who paced as an excuse to get out of things. She had a beautiful trot on her, but was a clever wee thing, and so we did spend a lot of time going through the asking for trot stage.
I hope this comment is somewhat easy to understand. Lol.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Jordi said:


>


sheesh its like looking at a pic of my mare! its that NZ breeding. theyre all built so beautifully.


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

AlmagroN said:


> thanks! her tattoo come out as
> 
> 95Z
> 0709
> ...


 
Data as per: Dec. 09, 2009 @ 21:08:31

Brand: 950709 Foal Date: 08/11/19951995 14 Br m(exp) Cam's Trickster-Out Of ViewBreeder: W N HuntOwner as at 01/11/2000: M MintzCountry of Origin: New Zealand. Exported to: United States on: 10/11/2000.First Registered in: New Zealand.Registered on: 31/05/1996 Inspected on: 22/11/1998 by: Mrs K R Williams. Inspected at: Peninsula TOAMarkings: No markings.Qualified (P) at: Motukarara Raceway on: 22/11/1998 in 3.25.6 (MR: 2.07.2) 2600m Std.Racing Status: Currently Unruly from Standing Starts.Horse added to HRNZ database on: 10/11/98DNA Sampled: No*Performance*Last Raced: (2303-1999/00) 27th July 2000No Form For 2009/10No Form For 2008/09Form including trials but not showing rest periods ( trials indicated by brackets ) : 826660145627Best Time: 2.46.3 (MR: 2.01.6) 1st 2200m Mob Auckland 10/12/1999.Best Placed Time: 2.05.5 (MR: 1.58.7) 2nd 1700m Mob Auckland 14/07/2000.Best Mile Rate (United States): 1.54.8 Mile Mob.*Statistics*
NZ Currency Foreign CurrencySeason Gait Starts 1st 2nd 3rd LT Stakes W Stakes LT Stakes W Stakes 1999/00 P 23 3 3 1 28,153 21,503 1998/99 P 4 1 3,575 3,440 Lifetime P 27 4 3 1 31,728 24,943


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

wow sorry that came out munted! ill try again haha
Data as per: Dec. 09, 2009 @ 21:08:31


Brand: 950709 Foal Date: 08/11/19951995 14 Br m(exp) Cam's Trickster-Out Of ViewBreeder: W N HuntOwner as at 01/11/2000: M MintzCountry of Origin: New Zealand. Exported to: United States on: 10/11/2000.First Registered in: New Zealand.Registered on: 31/05/1996 Inspected on: 22/11/1998 by: Mrs K R Williams. Inspected at: Peninsula TOAMarkings: No markings.Qualified (P) at: Motukarara Raceway on: 22/11/1998 in 3.25.6 (MR: 2.07.2) 2600m Std.Racing Status: Currently Unruly from Standing Starts.Horse added to HRNZ database on: 10/11/98DNA Sampled: No*Performance*Last Raced: (2303-1999/00) 27th July 2000No Form For 2009/10No Form For 2008/09Form including trials but not showing rest periods ( trials indicated by brackets ) : 826660145627Best Time: 2.46.3 (MR: 2.01.6) 1st 2200m Mob Auckland 10/12/1999.Best Placed Time: 2.05.5 (MR: 1.58.7) 2nd 1700m Mob Auckland 14/07/2000.Best Mile Rate (United States): 1.54.8 Mile Mob.*Statistics*

Season Gait Starts 1st 2nd 3rd LT Stakes W Stakes LT Stakes W Stakes

1999/00 P 23 3 3 1 28,153 21,503


1998/99 P 4 1 3,575 3,440


Lifetime P 27 4 3 1 31,728 24,943


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope sorry still munnted haha i know...
HRNZ infohorse - online horse enquiry http://www.hrnz.co.nz


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I want a Standie. A few of my friends have them and they are super cute in my opinion. One day when I get another job, I'll get another horse.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Sea To Sky said:


> wow sorry that came out munted! ill try again haha
> Data as per: Dec. 09, 2009 @ 21:08:31
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lol, its a pain to get HRNZ to come out well when you copy and paste. I already gave her the info the other day though, when she asked.
Silly settings on HRNZ!
x


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> I've found that with horses that pace under saddle, the best thing you can use is a bit of patience (okay, a lot lol), and make sure your signals/aids are clear. It's important not to allow the SB to pace because the longer you allow it, the more easier it is for them to think "well, this is what I'm meant to do here". The best thing is to ask for the trot and if he/she paces, go immediately back to walk. Try asking again. Sometimes it feels like a moot practise, but it does work. I would be cautious about the narrow circle exercise unless the horse is balanced under saddle. As I've only worked with green SBs that pace, none of them have been balanced enough to attempt to hold themselves and me up on a tight circle. I've been lucky as my gelding has never paced under saddle once on me (I've had him since he was unbroken), and my mare only paced in excitement when I was teaching her to canter... in which was quickly snipped in the bud, and I made sure my aids were clear. However this practise DID work on my first SB mare, who paced as an excuse to get out of things. She had a beautiful trot on her, but was a clever wee thing, and so we did spend a lot of time going through the asking for trot stage.
> I hope this comment is somewhat easy to understand. Lol.


Not sure if we're misunderstanding each other here, but what I meant was to push the horse a little off balance in the circle and immediatly as he trots, go out on a straight line or a wide circle..not to keep the trot in the small circle 

It worked for me, tho Crow was used to a rider by then and not completely green to the added weight.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks again for the NZ info on my mare. i have a question though, whats that whole part about "currently unruly from standing starts"? ive never seen anything like that before...


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow those race pics re cool. I wish I could find a pic of my boy racing but nothing.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey, I was wondering.. this is my boy's pedigree, do you think it's good? His sire's side seems pretty impressive.. not sure about his dam's. :?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

A lot of horses I've had have had the Meadow Skipper and Albatross blood lines... I'm not into breeding SBs for their lines, (even though apparently all the horses I've owned have been from "impressive" lines - couldn't confirm it myself though because I have no clue about the bloodlines etc) so I'm inexperienced with saying what's good and what's not, but seems like your boy has a good pedigree to me 

Have no idea about the unruly thing Almagron, I'm not into the racing side of SBs, I just rescue and retrain for riding, so I have never taken in the racing jargon


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, I was given my Standie for free by his owners haha. He hasn't raced since he was 4. But I just thought it would be interesting to look up his pedigree


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

AlmagroN said:


> thanks again for the NZ info on my mare. i have a question though, whats that whole part about "currently unruly from standing starts"? ive never seen anything like that before...


 Just trying to figure out how to explain it! haha
Its for horses that dont go away from stands very well and they are put on the outside slightly behind the other horses so they dont interfere if they dont trot away, and i think they are able to step up to the line (because they start a little back from the tapes).


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Sea To Sky said:


> Just trying to figure out how to explain it! haha
> Its for horses that dont go away from stands very well and they are put on the outside slightly behind the other horses so they dont interfere if they dont trot away, and i think they are able to step up to the line (because they start a little back from the tapes).


whhhhaaat? lol. ok from what i know of my mare... i think this may be what youre saying... the gate is rolling and the horses are on it. she has to be back a little off the gate until right before it opens so she doesnt make a break and interfere with the rest of the field? although i dont know how they could constantly put her on the outside in a race... thats very unfair as post position has a lot to do with where you finish in a race.....



JavaLover said:


> Yeah, I was given my Standie for free by his owners haha. He hasn't raced since he was 4. But I just thought it would be interesting to look up his pedigree


i love his pedigree... the Abercrombie is on both sides, and Albatross too. also if you look back further there is Adios in both lines of breeding who was a monster. wow theres even Bret Hanover too... that horse is LOADED with famous standardbred racehorses in its breeding!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

JumpingTheMoon said:


> Wow those race pics re cool. I wish I could find a pic of my boy racing but nothing.


  HERE YA GO!!!! here he is winning a race!


BLACK SHOALS


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!! There he is!!! He's so pretty, I knew I picked the right colors for him LOL his new saddle pads are light blue! 

Thank you so much for getting that for me! That's so very cool and it made my week!!!


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

AlmagroN said:


> whhhhaaat? lol. ok from what i know of my mare... i think this may be what youre saying... the gate is rolling and the horses are on it. she has to be back a little off the gate until right before it opens so she doesnt make a break and interfere with the rest of the field? although i dont know how they could constantly put her on the outside in a race... thats very unfair as post position has a lot to do with where you finish in a race.....
> 
> 
> 
> i love his pedigree... the Abercrombie is on both sides, and Albatross too. also if you look back further there is Adios in both lines of breeding who was a monster. wow theres even Bret Hanover too... that horse is LOADED with famous standardbred racehorses in its breeding!


some standardbreds start a race from the stand still. i think this is what she means. here in north america we dont have the standing start. they are always behind the moving gate. obviously post postitions are drawn and cant be changed just because the horse doesnt leave well. but if you are going from a stand still and they dont take off well i am sure there would be lots of problems with the horses running into each other so maybe that is why they put the trouble horses to the outside. this is just my theory lol, i could be totally wrong. ha ha


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

lolayla said:


> some standardbreds start a race from the stand still. i think this is what she means. here in north america we dont have the standing start. they are always behind the moving gate. obviously post postitions are drawn and cant be changed just because the horse doesnt leave well. but if you are going from a stand still and they dont take off well i am sure there would be lots of problems with the horses running into each other so maybe that is why they put the trouble horses to the outside. this is just my theory lol, i could be totally wrong. ha ha


ha...ha...haha... hahahaha. omg im sorry i just was thinking of that... see if they had standing starts i could see why she was "unruly"... shes NOT that kind of racehorse. we had to be careful with her behind the gate as it was. she could leave like a ROCKET. no one could outleave her out of the gate... now this is what you have to know about her... she was subborn and a handful, she wanted to leave and thats all she would think about. you had to hold onto your shorts behind the gate because if you were there too soon you were in trouble. she would try to run through the gate she wanted to go so bad, and if you were there too long she would get too hot and make a break. she was nuts. just nuts. she would just pull your guts out behind it so you had to time it just right so she wouldnt make that break. a lot of guys refused to drive her after the first time because she scared them lol.:lol:


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

AlmagroN said:


> whhhhaaat? lol. ok from what i know of my mare... i think this may be what youre saying... the gate is rolling and the horses are on it. she has to be back a little off the gate until right before it opens so she doesnt make a break and interfere with the rest of the field? although i dont know how they could constantly put her on the outside in a race... thats very unfair as post position has a lot to do with where you finish in a race.....


No no no no no. Haha this is only for STANDING starts not mobile starts! haha Horses can be put on and off the unruly list. Its actually not unfair as the horse isnt constantly interfering with other horses if it gallops away. Some horses trot away better on the outside where they are not so crowded and plus they are able to step up to the tape giving them a better chance to trot away and improve their starting manners.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

AlmagroN said:


> i love his pedigree... the Abercrombie is on both sides, and Albatross too. also if you look back further there is Adios in both lines of breeding who was a monster. wow theres even Bret Hanover too... that horse is LOADED with famous standardbred racehorses in its breeding!


Wow, that's amazing! Haha, hard to believe that my boy descendant of some great horses. 

Hm, I wish I could find a picture of my horse racing but that would be near impossible.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

JavaLover said:


> Wow, that's amazing! Haha, hard to believe that my boy descendant of some great horses.
> 
> Hm, I wish I could find a picture of my horse racing but that would be near impossible.


whats his name?


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

oh, found another pic from last summer on Crow and me ^^Thought I'd share


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

AlmagroN said:


> whats his name?


Lisa's Power


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Hes only half saddlebred and other half is Quarter horse. Hes 17 months old!!!


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*My friend who i graze with's Standard bred, Albie-
*
*










Sorry if its big! Nice standys guys!
*


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*It would be nice to find a pic of Alb's racing, too. But nothing*


----------



## littlecowgirl (Feb 20, 2010)

*hi there*

Hi how is youre horse doing?
IT IS A BEAUTIFUL HORSE


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*You talking to me?

lol?
*


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Starlite's half Standardbred, I don't know if she counts! LOL I'll post anyway  Other half is Quarter Horse.


----------

